# Heidi Klum "Jessica Rabbit" - best Halloween costume



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

http://www.ew.com/article/2015/11/01/heidi-klum-jessica-rabbit-halloween


----------



## Falcon (Nov 2, 2015)

*WOWWWEEEEEE!    *Pant,  pant.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

You do realize that this is a totally politically incorrect sexist thread? :rofl1::whome:


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes it is. Not all of us find it amusing. I yearn for the day when women are no longer objectified.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

Well, I found it extremely amusing. Maybe not as amusing as a sexy mermaid but pretty darn close.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> Well, I found it extremely amusing. Maybe not as amusing as a sexy mermaid but pretty darn close.



HAHA! Touche' :laugh:

Anyway, that makeup and prosthetics took a lot of work. Looks uncomfortable but transformation was amazing.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 2, 2015)

Ewww.  Bizarre, sexist and exploitative, creepy even.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 2, 2015)

Totally stupid sexist thread.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

http://www.people.com/article/heidi-klum-jessica-rabbit-halloween-costume-2015-photo


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

Shirley said:


> You do realize that this is a totally politically incorrect sexist thread? :rofl1::whome:




Oh, dear, I forgot to say,"Stupid." :lofl:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

Try to behave! :badgirl:


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

I try but sometimes things get hard. raying:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

Heidi Klum 2013. Shame, shame!


----------



## Shirley (Nov 2, 2015)

Dam, that must have been some party!!!!!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I would have recognized her - the eyes. But the varicose veins would have thrown me off a little.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 2, 2015)

This has advanced from dumb to dumber.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Nov 2, 2015)

Right back atcha!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

Cookie, I don't understand the purpose of posting this picture again and again. Surely it can't be an attempt at provocation? That would be very disrespectful of the feelings of those posters who have indicated their discomfort  with what we consider to be the wanton exploitation of women.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe seeking attention, where someone cannot get it any other way?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 2, 2015)

Perhaps you are right. Seems somewhat obsessive?


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

Betty Boop


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 2, 2015)

Eve from the Garden of Eden


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Maybe seeking attention, where someone cannot get it any other way?



Yep!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2015)

OOOOOhhhhhhhh fantastic Halloween costumes...what work that must take to be able to get made up like that. I have no idea who the people are but love the pictures...everyone this years seems to have made a special effort for Halloween, even in the UK where Halloween has always just been about the children, I've seen loads of pictures of celebrities all dressed up for the party season, in some really gory but very well made costumes. 
Here in Southern Spain we were in Puerta Banus the millionaire play resort of Southern Spain on Halloween and every waiter and waitress was dressed up as a celebrity, a witch  or some kind of Cat costume..(no Gore from the waiting staff at the bar)

It's all great fun once a year!


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Holly the pics are all Heidi Klum (German model and host of TV show Project Runway). She was married to the Singer Seal and is also a judge on Americas Got Talent.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2015)

The "Goody Two Shoes just can't understand the humor in the pictures.  Pity!


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> The "Goody Two Shoes just can't understand the humor in the pictures.  Pity!



Those you are referring to are not goody two shoes.  But something has to be funny to see the humour in it.  These ain't it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 3, 2015)

Interesting how much Heidi Klum is into this, I saw them putting on her makeup for that costume on a daytime talk show, expensive and time consuming, but good final result.  I never saw 'Who Framed Roger Rabbit', but is seems a lot of people chose Jessica Rabbit for a Halloween costume.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> The "Goody Two Shoes just can't understand the humor in the pictures.  Pity!



Falson, as it is a cartoon, then it is certainly comes under the category of comical, but all cartoons are not funny to everyone, and a reasonable person doesn't start calling people names if they don't share their humour. At your age you should know that, or perhaps it is something you failed to learn.  :hit:


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Simply a matter of opinion.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Simply a matter of opinion.



True.  But you did say if we didn't find it funny, we had no sense of humour.  I can guarantee that you won't find some things funny that I find hilarious but I wouldn't say you had no sense of humour.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Simply a matter of opinion.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 3, 2015)

Some grownups think 5th grade bathroom humor is funny.  My sense is much more sophisticated.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Some grownups think 5th grade bathroom humor is funny.  My sense is much more sophisticated.



Jessica Rabbit is sophisticated??


----------



## Cookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Some grownups think 5th grade bathroom humor is funny.  My sense is much more sophisticated.



I guess you are consider yourself highly advanced with T&A humour.  Classy (not!)


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

> Interesting how much Heidi Klum is into this,



Yeah, but I don't think I could take being in all the makeup, wigs, prosthetics, clothes, etc. for very long. For one thing, it would be hard or impossible to go to the bathroom in most of her costumes or eat or drink. I’m sure they gave her special instructions.

I didn’t see Roger Rabbit move either, but I recall Kathleen Turner did the voice.

But the make-up/wardrobe people like to show their skills, which are impressive. Most of the daytime shows (Today, GMA, etc.) and also the talk shows also go all out. I usually flip from channel to channel to see the costumes. By FAR, the most impressive is always “The Talk” (even though I don't watch that show). Their make-up and wardrobe staff is second to none. (However, Al Roker as Oprah and Matt Lauer as Paris Hilton a few years ago was pretty good.)

@Falcon:



> Goody Two Shoes



 :lofl:


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

If you haven't seen Who Framed Roger Rabbit, you should. It's hilarious. I believe it was the first movie to have interaction between live actors and cartoon characters.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

Yeah I recall the publicity when it came out (1988). Made $330M.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 3, 2015)

Falcon and Applecruncher:

Better a goody-two-shoes than a:


a boldly flirtatious or sexually promiscuous woman  <had a reputation around town for being something of a _slut_> *Synonyms* bimbo [_slang_], chippie (_also_ chippy), doxy (_also_ doxie), fancy woman, hoochie [_slang_], hussy, Jezebel, minx, quean, slut, tramp, trollop, wench, whore
*Related Words* siren, temptress, vamp; grisette, harlot, prostitute, trull


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Falcon and Applecruncher:
> 
> Better a goody-two-shoes than a:
> 
> ...



AC, she has to be talking about you. I have an official badge that identifies me as a Miss Goody Two Shoes.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)

> AC, she has to be talking about you. I have an official badge that identifies me as a Miss Goody Two Shoes



I have no idea who or what she's talking about. I certainly see no goodie two shoes in this thread....thus my 

So....whatever. :shrug:


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Cookie (Nov 3, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> I have no idea who or what she's talking about. I certainly see no goodie two shoes in this thread....thus my
> 
> So....whatever. :shrug:




Yes, go ahead and plead ignorance, however, read back on your own and Falcon's comments and all will be revealed.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2015)

Sadly Cookie, I don't believe that the opinions of the Canadianim regarding this thread matter a hill of beans.


----------



## Shirley (Nov 3, 2015)

You could just SOB.


----------

